

Writing Blazing Fast Infinitely Scalable Pure WSGI Utilities  - mbowcock
http://www.eflorenzano.com/blog/post/writing-blazing-fast-infinitely-scalable-pure-wsgi/

======
getsat
How does "infinitely scalable" compare to "web scale"?

